# TTF shooting!



## Jako (Mar 12, 2013)

My favourite slingshot to use is my Pocket Predator Hathcock Target Sniper. I have it rigged up to shoot through the forks. I hold the frame in my right hand and look down the bands with my better left eye. But when I release, my shot always goes lower or to the right a little bit and I keep missing. Just before I was shooting at a flower but instead of hitting the actual flower dead on, the steel ball went about ten centimetres lower and hit the stem instead.

Has anybody got any tips or tricks as to how I can get my ammo to go right where I want it.

Many thanks

Jako


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Sounds like I troll but you are compensating for drop?


----------



## Jako (Mar 12, 2013)

When ever I shoot, my shot always goes a little bit lower than what I am aiming for, so yes I am compensating for drop.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You are likely canting the forks. By this I mean allowing the top fork to lean closer to your face than the bottom fork. Check your hold in a mirror or better yet video yourself shooting. Shoot with the awareness of the position of the slingshot in your hand. I shoot the HTS and had the same problem. Let us know how it goes. :wave:


----------



## Jako (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks treefork. I will have a look in the mirror and check out that the forks are not canting. I will let you know by this afternoon.

Thanks

Jako


----------



## Jako (Mar 12, 2013)

Well, I have had a look in the mirror and on camera and when ever I draw my bands, the top band is flat while the lower band is on an angle. but when I shoot I do not notice this. has anybody got any ideas as to how I can stop this.

Jako


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Check your pouch hold. Make sure the bands are even and lined up while holding the ammo.Hold the pouch by grasping the ammo and not the pouch in front of the ammo. Also make sure the bands are secured evenly the the slingshot. Both bands need to be equal length and tension. With all the above mentioned suggestions , the idea is to have equal pull on both bands propelling the ammo. Check to make sure your not bending or tweaking the pouch in full draw. This could cause a " speed bump effect" driving your ammo in one direction.


----------



## Jako (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks so much Treefork. your info is great.You have really helped a guy out.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Tree fork Rules! May the power of the great Doberman live on through your shining wisdom Marty


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Tree forks right on, def check to make sure the band lengths are even, I believe this issue you have will correct itself after plenty of practice. Keep checking the mirror and correct your hold every so often. Also helps if someone can stand next to you and correct your alignment


----------

